# 2009 US lineup released



## that guy again (Jul 14, 2008)

Cannondale will be introducing five new frame platforms for the Elite and Performance rider in 2009, using high-modulus carbon fiber in its SuperSix, Slice and selected Synapse models.

Details here.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

..........I dont see any Caad9, but im sure there is


----------



## that guy again (Jul 14, 2008)

teffisk said:


> ..........I dont see any Caad9, but im sure there is


Yeah, I think they left them out since they're pretty much unchanged.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

do you know when the website will be up or when we can a least view the catalog?


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks for the info - I am so uninspired by this 2009 lineup. From the confusion to the lineup (they have three carbon frames: one made here, and two made oversees) to the that-wasn't-even-cool-when-it-was-cool-five-years-ago aluminum front carbon rear. Just give me the 2007 CAAD 8 any day. The colors are so lame and the geometry isn't consistent anywhere. 

Do other companies do this? Yea, some. However, I just can
t reconcile in my mind spending all that money on their carbon super six. Here's hoping some system six comes up on Ebay.


----------



## toshi (Dec 29, 2005)

In terms of looks, I think the SuperSix colors from 2008 (where the "design" was simply a frame color with a coordinated decal) are classier. 

Because at least then, you could call the lack of colorways "understated." Now they're just tacky and they won't age too well. These guys seriously need to pump some of that Dorel money into a hot designer.


----------



## Xandriaco (Aug 15, 2008)

Does anyone know if the 2009 new models Six and Six Carbon frames are handmade in the US like the CAAD9 and Super Six?


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

i too am not a huge fan of the super hm paint schemes. how would having the frame re-painted turn out?


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Xandriaco said:


> Does anyone know if the 2009 new models Six and Six Carbon frames are handmade in the US like the CAAD9 and Super Six?


I know the Six Carbon is not made in the US. I'm not sure about the Six.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

The only US made frames (for road) are the Supersix highmod and the CAAD.

Starnut


----------

